# Eurosport K9?



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

THIS THREAD CAN BE DELETED- SORRY- I thought my other thread withthe same question didn't go through

.I would like to hear everything you guys know about this breeder. I have a DDR SAR dog, and want to get another. I have been in contact with this kennel but between language barrier (possibly?) and time difference, I'm not getting my answers as fast as I'd like. If there is a reason to NOT deal with them, I'd just as soon know now. Thanks.

http://www.eurosportk9.com


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a friend who bought from them and he is very happy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Taunya is a real sweetheart. She usually returns emails quickly, and she really wants each dog to have his/her best match for an owner.







She has a lot of patience for questions, too. She may simply be competing a bit, or perhaps travelinga bit right now, but normally she is very good with emails! Those that I know with dogs from Eurosport and VERY happy with them!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I too have dealt with Taunya and seen many dogs both of Eurosport lines and that Eurosport imported for people. I've heard no complaints from the latter, and the former always answered any and all questions I had. She was very helpful to me and wants to find the best match for dog and owner


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My female is a eurosport daughter, love her to death)) tho I didn't get her directly from eurosport, I wouldn't hesitate to go with them.. Masi came from wanda (kleinhenhain) on this board.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

My female Helga ( Masi's Dam) came from Eurosport and a real sweetheart. Though she was first sold as a police dog I was lucky enough to have her land into my hands. I have emailed Taunya many times and she has always emailed back. Sometimes it may take her a while but she always gets back to me. I would buy another dog from her.

I own two of Helga's pups ( Enzo and Catrina) both are a lot like Helga ( very sweet)..


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent excellent breeder!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am no expert, but I watched Ozzy Barnero at the WUSV, and he had me from "bark". <span style='font-size: 14pt'>*I LOVE that Ozzy.*</span> I have read alot, and have only ever seen very favorable comments on the quality of their dogs. I aspire to handle/own/train a dog of Ozzy's caliber and quality someday.

I say go for it...EurosportK9 would be at the top of my list if I wasn't already in line for a working line pup from another kennel. In fact, the litter I have a deposit in for, was looking at Ozzy to stud, but it is early in his career, and first litter for the bitch. So they went with a stud that has more pups on the ground....more data to gage from.

So Ozzy slipped through my fingers....I am excited for you if Eurosport is your pick!!!

Goodluck,

Wayne


----------

